# لماذا الخوف يا اصحاب المنتديات ( ادخل للمناقشة)



## Yes_Or_No (16 أغسطس 2006)

*صباح الخير علي الجميع بمناسبه رجوع المنتدي احب افتح الموضوع ده*

*وجدت في بعض المنتديات حاجه غريبة بالفعل وهيه*

*قائمة الاعضاء -  المتواجدون الان - التقويم   -  مشرفي المنتدي *

*والمتمثلين في الملفات التاليه : -  *

*memberlist.php*

*online.php*

*calendar.php*

*showgroups.php*

*+++++++*

*المشكله هيه في اختفاء تصاريح الملفات و تبديل محتواها بمحتوي ملف الاندكس *

*و السبب الشائع ثغرة..........*

*المشكله ان احنا بنسمع كلام الناس دي فيها ثغره يعني خلاص دي فيها ثغره*

*لكن تسأل حد فين كود استغلال الثغره دي علشان نجرب هل فعلا الثغرة موجوده يقولك لا معرفش*

*حاجه غريبة بالفعل .......*

*تاني حاجه نزع حقوق المنتدي في بعض المنتديات التي في نهايه المنتدي*

*هذه يعتبر بمثابه تبليغ عن نسخة غير اصلية للمنتدي و قد يقفل الهوست بسبب ذلك نظرا *

*لانها برمجيه للبيع و ليست اسكريبت سهل ازلة الحقوق *

*نرجع تاني لموضوعنا ليه المنتديات بتعمل كدا و ايه الحل مع الملفات اللي بتعطل مميزات كتيره من مميزات المنتدي زي ادرة التقويم و ان احنا نعرف مشرفي السايت *

*بالنسبه لاول ملف *

*memberlist.php*

*سبب الغلق ان المفروض محدش يعرف الاعضاء مين و يطلع منهم رقم عضويه المشرف العام *

*وهذه غير منطقي لاني ممكن اعرف المشرف العام من الالوان الشائعه وسط اسماء المجموعات الملونه *

*الحل في المشكله دي هيه عمل مشرف عام غير مدرج بقائمه الاعضاء و لايظهر في مشرفين المنتدي و ملف مشرفين المنتدي*

*ونفس الكلام هكررة في في ملف *

*showgroups.php*

*+++++++++*

*بالنسبه للتقويم الكل بيقول و ماشي بيقول في ثغره في التقويم وهيه في اضافه الاحداث و منها بتقدر تاخد هاش المشرف العام *

*ولكن هل ستستمر الثغره موجودة الثغره اغلقت من ايام النسخة 3.5.2*

*يعني من حوالي سنه ونص و طبعا اللي يحزنك ان المنتديات نسخ حديثه و مستبدلين محتوي التقويم ........*

*ملف المتواجدون الان ............ *

*اتمني ان مبرمج عاقل يجي قولي فين هيه ثغره المتواجدون الان *

*الويب العربي و موقع **http://passcrack.spb.ru/index.php**?*

*وموقع سكريورتي اي اثبت ان الملف طول اصدار النسخ لا يحتوي علي اي من الثغرات التي تسمح برفع شل*

*هذا كل ما في الحكايه ياريت اللي عنده حاجه معارضه للرئي يقولها و نتناقش مع بعض*​


----------



## My Rock (18 أغسطس 2006)

*انا اعتبره حرص زائد بغلق هذه الصفحات*

*وجهة النظر تكمن في احتمالي اكتشاف ثغرة جديدة عن طريق احدى هذه الملفات وهي قد تكون وجهة نظر مقبولة, الا ان النسخ المسجلة كنسخة منتدانا, يتم اعلامنا بأخر الثغرات و حلها فورا, يعني حتى لو طلعت ثغرة جديدة يبقى تقفيلها و تصليحها يبقى سهل و سريع لذلك انا تارك بعض المميزات لاني اعتقد انها تعطي جمالية للموقع, كعرض مشرفين المنتدى و ترتيبه...*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (24 أغسطس 2006)

امرنا لله بقي 

نشوف و نسكت


----------



## elking007 (19 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على الخدمات دى بس لو سمحتو ممكن تعريب لـ vb3.0.3


وشكرا مره تانيه وربنا يقويكو


----------



## KeRo LoVeLY (20 ديسمبر 2006)

و الله انا مش عارف اقول اية بس احب اقول ان اللى يقولك ان فى ثغرة فى ملف كذا قولة هات كود تطبيق الثغرة و اذا قلك مش عارف خدة على قد عقلة و قولة طيب :t33: 
و ربنا معاكم و معايا 
خالص تحياتى


----------



## unleash (30 ديسمبر 2006)

انا مش عارف ايه الثغرة بالضبط بس اللى اعرفه انه فعلا فيه ثغرة فى هذه الملفات و فى العديد من الهاكات و الكلام ده بيجيبوه من موقع الشركة نفسها بتاعة ال vb  كجزء من خدمة العملاء


----------



## Yes_Or_No (2 يناير 2007)

مفيش مشكلة يا جماعه وان كان فعلا فيها ثغرات اين هي مفيش حد بعت وقال هيه فين ليه


----------



## المغتربة (4 يناير 2007)

اتخافون من وجود تغرات 
من كان على صواب فلايخاف


----------



## jim_halim (4 يناير 2007)

> اتخافون من وجود تغرات
> من كان على صواب فلايخاف



*هههههههههه الأخت في الطراوة تماماً 
طب ما أنتي علي صواب ( في أعتقادك ) عدي الشارع بقي و أنتي مغمضة عينيكي 
و لا حطي صباعك في كوبس الكهرباء .. ؟؟ ؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟ 
حاجة تهلك من الضحك *


----------

